# Masterbuilt Cold Smoker & XL Propane Smoker



## mmiller (Mar 20, 2013)

I attached a Masterbuilt Cold Smoker onto my XL Propane Smoker. I had to make a couple of mods to both. I cut a 3" hole in the XL so that the Cold Smoker would fix. I put a baffle (thin sheet metal plate with a hole in it) on the Chip Tube Screen to reduce the amount of heat applied to the chips, thus reducing the smoke output and generating TBS.  Now along with a Amazen-Tube I can now use both pellets and chips without a problem. (No more foil packs, cast iron chip pan, flareups). The Cold Smoker with the added baffle works fine. It will smoke for 4 hours with a full tube of chips. I also added handles to the Cold Smoker. The picture is slanted, I was holding the camera at an angle. The Cold Smoker and Todd's Amazen-Tube are the best things since slice bread.













100_0153.JPG



__ mmiller
__ Mar 20, 2013


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## putcz (Mar 20, 2013)

Good job, Been using my MES cold smoker ever since they came out with it and now that's all I use, for cold or hot and no problems at all


----------



## mmiller (Mar 20, 2013)

The Cold Smoker is hard to find. Evidently Masterbuilt only orders a few at a time (from China). One day they are in stock, the next day they are out of stock. The same way with BassPro. I ordered mine from Wal-mart (Site to Store) and it took almost three weeks to get here. A few hours after I placed my order, their website indicated that it was out of stock on line. Masterbuilt should offer a kit to that it can be attached to their Propane Smokers.


----------

